# Baiting squirrels



## tino (Mar 15, 2004)

I hunt for squirrels on a farm and i get them but after about 1 or 2 shots with a air rifle they dont want to play.So i was wondering if theres any way to get them to come out kinda cheap but. ty


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Where are you hunting (state)?


----------



## tino (Mar 15, 2004)

california but i found out where they go


----------



## surfingdwedge (Mar 19, 2004)

hello. i am also an airgun hunter..owning 2 sringers (gamo 440 hunter) (Beeman Goldfinger r9) also living in california... also hunting squirrels. My way of getting this mischevious little tough pest is by hide...since you also are abviously a ground squirrel hunter living in california to take down a squirrel u must shoot it in the head. upper neck also works. NEVER TAKE BODY SHOTS. Lucky times u will hit their small heart but this is occasional...and they are almost never standing with their chest out. they like un-roasted peanuts. put some out the day before u decide to go out. if you know where their hole is put a small pile about 7 feet from it. possibly build a hide around 40 yards from it...using a wheel barrel works for me. i position a wheel barrel 40 yards from where it lives and sit behind that. when the squirrel comes out and to the nuts take your time at aiming..make sure you move very slowly, if using a breakbarrel have the gun loaded before hand then cock as quitly as possible when it comes out. let it get comfortable. possibly its friends come out. place your shot in the head (always) once i killed the squirrel and i tried a distress call after that and another squirrel came out of the hole...goodbye to it!!! (this happend only once...never worked at other times)


----------



## tino (Mar 15, 2004)

hehe.Ty for post we have a barn to hide in and we sit on top of the hail bails and we shoot out the barn.I also use a beeman but i think the barrel got bent.(can i buy a new barrel?) anyway one thing ive found that works for shots is if ur hunting with 2 ppl have both go for head shot and say fire on 3.Its worked acouple of times for us good hunting


----------



## surfingdwedge (Mar 19, 2004)

Today i was out target shooting and a squirrel comes out to possibly see what the noise is? i know squirrels are curious but this was just weird. it came 10 feet from me and i easily took it out with a head shot...this never hapend before. must of been a stupid squirrel? :lost:

about getting a new barrel. im not too sure on that...u might be better off Emailing beeman or asking a local beeman retailer...

happy hunting!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

maybe im missing something. i have a crosman RM277 with 850 fps in .177 caliber and i cant kill a bird from 30 feet with the thing. Is there a trick to it or something that i missed? i've hit several birds and did no more damage than a few loose feathers.


----------



## surfingdwedge (Mar 19, 2004)

Your crosman RM277 should be able to get the job done..if your actually hitting the body of the birds. sometimes u will simply shoot through the wing and you probably would want to fit a scope onto it (if you can). If you hit the bird in the chest...especially with the biger birds like the crow it will simply take in the pellet and fly away and die somewhere else. crows have an armored chest. For bids take head shots..or if not sure you can hit the head from a certain angle...either wait for the right position or try to hit the inside of the wing so it cant fly and get either closer or take out with a follow up shot(s) to the head. also, another big factor is what type of pellet you are using. use heavier pellets like kodiak, silver bear, etc...lazer is too light. hollow points work well due to distortion. is you look up reviews on the crosman RM277 youll see that it is rated as a good vermin hunting gun. happy hunting!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

yes it does accept scopes, ive been shooting light hollow points, that might explain the problem. thanks for the info


----------



## surfingdwedge (Mar 19, 2004)

even though you arent using heavier pellet types you should still be able to make a killing shot..if bought to the head or chest of a bird.(not a crow) the shock would kill them. heart failure would occur. so most likely you either hit its wing feathers...or tail feathers. and missed or glazed the body/head. i even do some dove hunting with a slingshot and that does the job just as well. although not as nearly accurate its still fun to do so its done  dove meat is good. make sure your gun is in good condition and witht he break barrel dont leave it cocked and loaded for a long time. cock when about to take a shot. having it cocked extended periods of time will make the spring loose its power. make sure the o-rings are intact so your not loosing a lot of air which reduces power.

:sniper:


----------

